# Going for a job interview tomorrow morning...



## casio784 (Nov 14, 2003)

..


----------



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

You can do this man, don't over think it or try to anticipate the outcome of the interview. All you have to do is answer a few simple questions as best you can and it'll be all up-hill from here. More money, more independence, new friends - It'll be great, just try to think positively. 

Make yourself look presentable before leaving and get there early. As for the interview itself, you should make known any skills / talents you might have that will be relevant to the position. Don't be afraid of sounding cocky or anything, tell the interviewer what he/she wants to hear. Take a moment to think about each question, try not to speak too quickly, make eye contact and try to smile! Good luck


----------



## Ms Deer (May 30, 2004)

Looks like Nakedshrew has about covered the main points.

Maybe tonight you might do some role-playing in front of a mirror. Imagine an interview, possible questions you'll be asked, and your responses to them, as well as your facial expressions. Public speakers quite often practice like this. Then the actual event doesn't seem so foreign or scary to them.

Good luck! You can do this!


----------



## bubbles (May 24, 2005)

You know what? You sound ready to me. One of my favorite sayings is "Courage is being afraid and doing it anyway". I try to think of that anytime I do something I'm afraid of. I do this every day. Even if I feel alone and on the outside, I did not give up....I tried, and continue to try. And that's courageous in every way. I'm sure your parents are so very proud of you for trying. Remember that they love you.

I'm proud of you for giving it your best shot.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Good luck. You can do this. Just be yourself and you'll do great! :banana


----------



## casio784 (Nov 14, 2003)

..


----------



## Temari (May 22, 2005)

Don't feel pessimistic newtype! Congratulations on getting the job! You should just feel proud of yourself for getting that far!

You've only worked for three days and you shouldn't expect yourself to have learnt everything and be great all the time. When I got my first job working as a cashier, I just about flipped out after my first shift. There were so many things to remember: when to hit which button, number codes for the produce, trying to handle a customer at the same time as putting their order through and it just goes on. After that first day, I didn't think I could make it. I drove around in my parents van crying before going home, and then cried some more when I did get home. It seemed to be way too much and I didn't even understand how everyone else who was working there could remember everything. The next few days were also hard because I forgot a lot of things and cashing out at the end of the day was the worst. I couldn't figure it out and would make mistakes. But that wasn't the worst part, as if it wasn't bad enough making the mistakes, but I also would end up holding up other people who were wanting to go home at the end of the day since they had to wait for me! But after a couple of weeks things improved dramatically and I was able to remember mostly everything and I actually ended up having fun working there although it was often a very boring job.

Anyway, I'm sorry, I'm not trying to take away from your post and go on and on about me. I just wanted you to know that feeling overwhelmed when you first start a new job is completely normal - even for people without SA I think. Just pace yourself and don't expect to be an expert right away. No one else will. If you do get a blank with a customer or are having trouble in whatever way, just tell them that you've just started working there and are still learning! In my experience, people become so much more understanding when they find out that you're new. I wasn't afraid to tell people that when I was making mistakes and they were much more patient afterwards. I guess it's also a way of pointing out that you ARE a person too because I honestly believe people sometimes forget that when they deal with people in the service industry.

The memorization stuff will come in time. I doubt that dropping out of school has had that much effect on your memory. The less pressure you put on yourself, the better able your brain will be able to retrieve the info it needs to when you want it.

As for quitting, well, I hope it works out for you and that you stick with it. Even so, telling yourself that if by a certain date things don't improve, you're going to quit, can actually be helpful because you know you're not stuck there if you don't want to be. So if you want to put a deadline on it, that's fine if it helps you in the meantime with dealing with the stress.

So the only other thing I can say is good luck with it and hang in there! :hug


----------



## casio784 (Nov 14, 2003)

..


----------



## Temari (May 22, 2005)

I'm really glad that reading about my past experiences has helped you! I wasn't sure if I should go on about myself so much but I'm the same as you, I guess - I like reading about other people's similar experiences because it makes me feel less alone and because they actually know what I'm going through unlike everyone I know in my own life personally.

I'm glad your fourth(?) day of work was better. I really think that you will feel better about the job as time goes on and as you get more and more comfortable with your duties and the people you work with. It also sounds like the people you are working with are quite friendly and nice. Having good co-workers makes all the difference in how a job goes. 

It was a little hard to tell how you've been relating/talking to them but it seems you are at least interacting with them a bit - which is a really good thing! Good for you for trying to talk to the shy girl a little each day. Maybe you will become friends over time. Anyway, even just talking a little with the people you work with will go a long way in the end I think and it sounds like there's a very good chance you will end up on friendly terms with a lot of them and maybe make some outside-of-work friendships. That would be so great!! 

Well, keep me updated on how it's going if you want. I'd be interested to find out how things end up for you there.

As for me....I'm going in for "testing" for a job next Monday and I'm nervous about that. Thinking about starting a new job is equally terrifying. I've really only worked at two places so far and knowing how I deal with new jobs (as you read above!), I'm not sure how it would go if I get this one. But still, I want to get it! But then why do I get this anxious, sinking feeling when I really think of going to my first day at a new job? Cursed SA! :doh 

Well, I suppose I'm just getting off topic now. You might not even be interested! Maybe when you're all nicely settled in your job and having a blast all the time, you can give me encouragement when I'm blubbering over how awful my new job is...Heh, that's assuming I can even get one. :stu But anyway, sorry, I'm doing more moping. :roll 

I really am glad that things are looking up for you and don't give up - you're doing great!!


----------



## casio784 (Nov 14, 2003)

..


----------

